# Are GPU's cheaper in kuwait/dubai?



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2012)

i plan to get an hd 7770 or hd 7850 by march  next year from my kuwait through my aunt.i ust want to know wheter i'll get it cheaper there or not


----------



## amjath (Dec 21, 2012)

By that time it ll be cheaper here too I guess. 

I withdraw my GPU buying plan from outside India cause of warranty. I read few negative comments on amazon saying GPU not working OOB, but it is replaced by amazon to them. But what about us.

It is good to buy reliable products like SSD's and processors [more likely], Avoid Gfx card


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 21, 2012)

A friend is in Dubai. Reference version 7970 costs 37k. Its expensive over there. Plus with the reason stated above pretty much sums it up as a no-no.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 21, 2012)

amjath said:


> It is good to buy reliable products like SSD's and processors [more likely], Avoid Gfx card



Thats some wrong piece of knowledge you re advocating. GPUs and CPUs are least known to fail untill its a known bad product or you overclock the hell out of it. The probability of a gpu dying is quite less compared to the probability of corrupting of a ssd or hdd.



amjath said:


> it is replaced by amazon to them. But what about us.



They ll also replace it for you - you just have to pay the shipping charges.


----------



## amjath (Dec 21, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Thats some wrong piece of knowledge you re advocating. GPUs and CPUs are least known to fail untill its a known bad product or you overclock the hell out of it. The probability of a gpu dying is quite less compared to the probability of corrupting of a ssd or hdd.



I have seen some posts in this forum suggesting and buying SSD's for people who are asking what to buy from outside India. That's why I suggested it. Also Overclocking voids warranty [Intel provided Overclocking warranty for US and UK], if u are not sure how to do it.



Thetrueblueviking said:


> They ll also replace it for you - you just have to pay the shipping charges.



Yes they ll replace for us too when we ship them back, but the reason for buying from outside India is because they are cheap


----------



## kartikoli (Dec 21, 2012)

dubai is costlier than india. if you still want to try then get EVGA GPU as they give international warranty 

EDIT: EVGA are nvidia loyalist so no AMD


----------



## avinandan012 (Dec 21, 2012)

Thetrueblueviking said:


> Thats some wrong piece of knowledge you re advocating. GPUs and CPUs are least known to fail untill its a known bad product or you overclock the hell out of it. The probability of a gpu dying is quite less compared to the probability of corrupting of a ssd or hdd.
> 
> 
> 
> They ll also replace it for you - you just have to pay the shipping charges.



let's see shipping to US Rs 10000 


Spoiler



for every thing else there's master card


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 21, 2012)

avinandan012 said:


> let's see shipping to US Rs 10000
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



Lol bro - horribly wrong. You have to ship it to the respective company's closest service centre where they offer replacement - like in case of corsair its within Asia.

And shipping is not that expensive (though its subject to weight and company which will ship it for you) . My brother regularly ships items from USA to India.

Here is a pic showing that Fedex will ship a 1.7kg package (approx package wt of a GPU is 1.5kg)  from Mumbai to California, USA for mere 3.8k. Pick some other lesser known but reliable company and u ll get ur job done for even 2.2k.



*imageshack.us/a/img23/9994/capturehu.png



kartikoli said:


> dubai is costlier than india. if you still want to try then get EVGA GPU as they give international warranty
> 
> EDIT: EVGA are nvidia loyalist so no AMD



EVGA warranty cant be claimed in India.



amjath said:


> Also Overclocking might void warranty



And hence people who love OCing should be buying from India itself.

_________________

Now back to topic - OP should consider buying from US as prices are lot cheaper there. however Dubai doesnt seem to offer similar prices and hence its a *NO*.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 21, 2012)

Computer hardware is very costly here in MidEast compared to India even here in Qatar. The Market is very less cuz of low number or no Enthusiast PC Builders.I got all my components from CTC‚ Hyd in Sept. So your better off buying in India itself. Although Mobiles and other electronics are cheaper.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 21, 2012)

^what about monitors



> Now back to topic - OP should consider buying from US


hehe thats not an option,i don't have relatives there


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 21, 2012)

^^ Exactly. 

Get some good IPS monitors with higher resolution. That makes a lot more sense TBH.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2012)

Yea better go for Monitor. LCD/LED TV‚ Monitors and these types of items are easily available and much lower in price compared to India. If they are based in Dubai they can find good deals at Jumbo Electronics. Its one of the largest electronics distributors in MidEast.
Hope it helps.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 22, 2012)

But AFAIK - monitor is more probable of being charged of customs. To be on the safer side, make sure that you've at least un-boxed it. My friend got a 27" LED from Dubai during the sale season and was charged quite a good amount of customs. So be careful.


----------



## Thunder (Dec 22, 2012)

Dőńt know about customs. Actually if she's travelling with family or alone the airport officials won't charge customs. My mom took with her a 32” LED TV purchased from Qatar while going to Hyd along with my sisters in July. She was not charged a single penny. The custom officials are not strict with females as compared to male travellers. Even if they enquire something just tell that its a gift for someone residing here or make up some other story. They don't go into details.


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Dec 22, 2012)

You cant give that excuse - "its a gift"


----------



## Harsh Pranami (Dec 27, 2012)

I've heard that computer components are cheaper in union territories like pondicherry,delhi etc. Perhaps due to lesser taxes. I bought my g6-2005ax for 34500 in bangalore. Heard it was available in delhi for only 31500


----------



## 101gamzer (Mar 18, 2013)

Sapphire 7850 is dirt cheap over here selling online for  810Dhs - 11939Rs

BTW here is the link ="*uae.dtcae.com/product/sapphire-h...e.com/product/sapphire-hd-7850-2gb-ddr5-2183/


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 18, 2013)

Along with warranty it costs Rs 12300 in Kolkata! So its dirt cheap here too. The worst place to buy PC parts is from MEA. If its Laptops then you are game for middle east. 

There are some very Hi End stuff available though from liquid immersed PCs with Curved monitors (Ostendo/NEC) and EKWB and the likes in Saudi and Bahrain.


----------



## amjath (Mar 19, 2013)

What about Qatar


----------



## The Incinerator (Mar 19, 2013)

Go to Sofitel building in Doha ......


----------



## Thunder (Mar 19, 2013)

You can also find stuff at the Tornado Computers‚ opp to the sofitel but the products are over priced as hell.


----------

